# Fecn's Tiny Workshop Tour



## Fecn (12 Jan 2007)

Here it is - My workshop (if that's not stretching the meaning of the word a bit) measures a whopping 6ft wide by 14ft long and as you can see it's at the pinnacle of workshop design and construction.







The spacious interior featurs all mod cons such as bare live wires, designer wall-gaps and a convenient drip-feed water supply from the rooftop rainwater storage facilities. Internal storage spaces are suitable for storing large numbers of small insects and rodents.






Well.. that's how it looked when we moved in at the start of May 06. After we'd been here for a couple of months, we got the living room double-glazed and there were some left-over windows which I saved from the skip. The shed/workshop rebuild project was born. 
Unfortunately, you're going to get no WIP pictures for this. I was expecting things to take a lot longer.
I stripped the old shed down to the brickwork+timber frame with frightening speed. It took me literally 15 minutes using nothing more than a claw hammer. Although they weren't rotten, the old boards on the shed were so dry and brittle they pretty much fell apart instantly. Hitting things with hammers can be so much fun 
With the help of my 60-year old mother (who is in no way burly or butch, but still loves playing with power tools - I learned my first DIY skills from her), we clad the shed in T&G boards and trimmed the ends flsuh with a circular saw. In one day, we replaced all the wood. After that, my mum went home.
It took me two more days to sort out new felt for the roof and treat the timber. - The large frame hanging on the wall with the windows is to hold a 16mm triple-wall polycarbonate roofing sheet... fold-out canopy for working outdoor... extra security when it's folded down. I'll order that from screwfix one day.
The mess of planks on the floor is the old workbench from inside - The interior only got completed about a month ago. 






And here it is... 

The walls have 65mm of fibreglass between the outer and inner layers of T&G which makes the whole place lovely and cosy. The shop heats up in about 2 mins as soon as you use a power tool. I've taken to leaving things messy and making vacuuming the first job each time I go in. 5 mins with the shopvac and the place is cosy. (It'll be hellishly hot in summer) - I plan to put up a 6mm ply ceiling and bury another 65mm of fibreglass up there too. 
I laid the floor (18mm softwood ply) over the top of the existing rough-pouted concrete. There's a membrane, underfloor insulation, battens and then ply. The whole lot's less than three inches thick (or seventy six and a bit millimetres for you metric folks  I varnished the floor to help keep it clean - It makes it very easy to sweep up sawdust.






The floor was my first time ever working with plywood. The workbench was my second. (You could call the workbench my second woodworking project.. the nappy changing table where I hijacked CYC's thread was the first. https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=11426&highlight=changing ) The workbench is still a bit of a WIP, so it's not actually screwed in place yet, and the worktop's not held down. I'm planning to run dust-extraction and compressed air to a number of points around the workbench... and make a couple of the shelves slide. I'm rather pleased with my full-extension drawers. Bottom's for sanders, middle's abrasives and top's nails, screws and a few airtools






Now it's time for the obligatory tools...

Planer/Thicknesser and grinder - That's one shelf that's getting drawer-slider - The deep shelves are great for storing small machines.






Some Drills, Some Drillbits, A Router, Some Router Bits, Planer, Saw.. and a few other things that came in plastic cases






Table Saw - Ryobi ES1825 - Amazingly.. cunningly, the new workbench just happens to be exactly the same height as the table saw making the whole workshop into one big in/outfeed table. I have to swing the TS around to actually use it, but I can just-about get an 8x4 sheet in the shed and rip it. I've got a double garage and some roller-stands as well, so if I'm going to be doing a lot of sawing, I'll move the car out and the TS in.






SCMS - It's a B&Q Jobbie... Macalaster... It's actually not bad now that I've replaced the factory-fit blade with something with a respectable number of teeth for crosscutting, and straightened the fence.. and removed the little metal plate that seems to have no purpose other than to block the dust extraction port - The slide mechanism is nice, there's plenty of power and the angle-mounted motor doesn't get in the way. Accruacy isn't up to that of £400 saws, but it cost about 1/3 that and I'm happy emough with it.






The Pillar drill is a fairly recent purchase - I've yet to build a propper place for it to stand. It's destined to live near the door on a rolling stand. Since I delve into bits of metalworking too, it's quite a useful addition for me.






The shopvac is a bit deafening, so I tend to wear ear defenders most of the time I'm in there. The bandsaw and mortiser were freebies, given to me by my window cleaner.






Teeny compressor in here at the moment although I have a bigger one should I need it. That 'thing' behind it is a router table (on the basis that some router table is better than no router table) - It actually works OK.






I've still got to make better use of the walls - I've got plans for shelves and all sorts in there to make use of those wasted spaces.






Well.. that's all for now - Thanks for looking at the pictures... and if you read all my words too, thanks even more.

Fecn

**Edit 20/06/07 - Updated image URLs


----------



## Waka (12 Jan 2007)

FECN

Good looking layout there and what a difference after you had done the works on it.

Wouldn't worry to much about the size, we all have to live with limitation, thatks for sharing.


----------



## Blister (12 Jan 2007)

Yes mate , top job , looks like you will have some fun in there now 

and Yes I did ( and if you read all my words too, thanks even more. ) 

:wink:


----------



## Philly (12 Jan 2007)

Fecn
Nice workshop, there! You made it look very smart,
Keep up the good work,
Philly


----------



## paulm (12 Jan 2007)

Wow, shows what a bit of imagination and effort can achieve. =D> =D> =D> 

Particularly like the idea of the fold out roof area so you can do stuff outside, great idea.

Thanks for the tour.

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## PowerTool (12 Jan 2007)

Looks nice  - quite full,but well-organized use of the space.

Andrew


----------



## dedee (12 Jan 2007)

Fecn, thanks for sharing you've squeezed a lot into that space and it sure looks cozy.

For some reason the timber frame over low brick wall design is one that I've had in my mind for some while - not sure why though.

Andy


----------



## promhandicam (12 Jan 2007)

thanks for the tour! I have to say that I think I prefered the original rustic look to the workshop but each to his own :wink: And if your mum likes to play with power tools I'm sure that there will be plenty of people on the forum who will invite her round!

Cheers, Steve

PS. as SWMBO keeps reminding me - it's not size that counts its what you do with it - and it looks like you will be doing quite a lot in yer new shop in the future. All the best.


----------



## Thallow (12 Jan 2007)

Fecn
What can I say - a cold frosty morning with a nice mug of T in there and I would be as happy as a pig in ****  

Oh which reminds me do you have a tap? :shock: 

Nice job mate - hopefully mine will come up to scratch some day!!  

J


----------



## Adam (12 Jan 2007)

Great looking stuff.

Adam


----------



## wizer (12 Jan 2007)

Inspirational FECN. That is about the size of what my workshop will be if I ever finish it!

How do you find that little perform bandsaw?


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jan 2007)

Good workshop - thanks for the guided tour and the words - what sort of stuff and you gonna build in there? - Rob


----------



## garywayne (12 Jan 2007)

Well done FECN.

I bet your pleased to have somewhere to play at last.

Nice job. I hope to have something this year.


----------



## Evergreen (12 Jan 2007)

Fecn

Brilliant. You've used your available space to best advantage - looks real cosy in there. 

Regards.


----------



## Shivers (12 Jan 2007)

I liked that --well done very good-full of humour,---now heres what else you need to do widen the door way so you can fit in a big reclining chair/& put up a strong tv shelf for those times that you are in the doghouse.

oh and a mini fridge as well.


regards 

shivers.


----------



## Buckeye (12 Jan 2007)

Looks great, you have done a super job.

One thing though, I am afraid if I had a double garage the workshop would be there not the shed. A bit of rain won't hurt the cars.


----------



## ByronBlack (12 Jan 2007)

HI Fecn,

As an in-progress builder myself it's geat to see what you achieved with the space availabe, and it gets me thinking of idea's for the interior of my own and also wondering if I should insulate my floor - thanks for taking the time to post, excellent job!


----------



## woodbloke (12 Jan 2007)

Buckeye wrote:


> I had a double garage the workshop would be there not the shed. A bit of rain won't hurt the cars.


Agreed - some time and dosh spent on converting a DG would give you allot more space...have a look at Philly's web site and see the toys and shiney trinkets he's got in there....and I've never, ever kept a motor in a garage - Rob


----------



## Lord Nibbo (12 Jan 2007)

This has got to be one of the best workshop tours yet, a real inspiration for any newbee/wanabee. So Fecn your well on the slope, I do hope to see some work in progress soon.


----------



## Shultzy (12 Jan 2007)

Great post - love the idea of the foldout roof area. I'd thought of a fold down floor area, so I'll have to make a fold up roof now. Great use of space.


----------



## Gary H (12 Jan 2007)

Excellent job there mate. It's pretty much the same size as mine is now after the extension (started 7x7 and now it's 7x18), only yours is near to finished. (I'm still using an extension lead from the house  I actually feel quite ashamed that 6 months on and it still looks like a pigsty inside )

Hmm, there's something missing though...what is it....I can't quite put my finger on...Oh yes. That's it. Dust and shavings!!!! Time to get down to some serious wood butchery. No excuses now :lol: 

Great job and very entertaining, thanks for sharing :wink: 

Gary


----------



## Fecn (12 Jan 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and compliments - I notice nobody's seething with envy for the space - makes a change from most workshop tours. I'm glad my tiny workshop gave some of your ideas and inspiration.



Thallow":2tjnrgyp said:


> Oh which reminds me do you have a tap? :shock:



Alas, no tap. Nearest mains water supply is unfortunately 150ft away at the back of the house. I'm forever having to nip back and forth for somethign or other - I guess the exercise keeps me healthy. 



WiZeR":2tjnrgyp said:


> How do you find that little perform bandsaw?



Erm.. variable would be the best description. For some jobs it seems to be unexcpectedly good, and for others it's unexpectedly pathetic. I havne't really used it a huge amount, and some of my problems might be from forgetting about things like belt tension. I was lucky enough to get 5 different blades with it (all for free). For sawing 20mm softwood planks, it was great. It sliced through 4mm aluminium sheets like a hot knife through butter, but utterly failed to saw through a nail which took me 2 secs with a hacksaw. I tried resawing some 75mm beams into thin strips, and although it had-a-go, it couldn't cut very far in - Not enough power. I alternate between 'how did I ever live without it' and 'what an underpowered piece of junk'. I'd been planning on getting something bigger, but the perform one came for free.



promhandicam":2tjnrgyp said:


> thanks for the tour! I have to say that I think I prefered the original rustic look to the workshop but each to his own :wink:



I was planning on matching the original look, but Jewsons didn't have any shiplap and I didn't have any patience.



woodbloke":2tjnrgyp said:


> Good workshop - thanks for the guided tour and the words - what sort of stuff and you gonna build in there? - Rob



Well.. this weekend, I've got a friend visiting and we'll be finishing off some picture frames for him. Other projects in the pipeline include a toybox for my baby daugheter, some bedside tables for the wife & I, and some sideways-drawers to sit inside a built-in wardrobe which has a lot of wasted space inside.



garywayne":2tjnrgyp said:


> I bet your pleased to have somewhere to play at last.
> 
> Nice job. I hope to have something this year.



I've been hankering after my own workshop for years, but SWMBO wouldn't let me have one in our old house (tiny tiny garden). I don't think there's a smiley big enough to describe how pleased I am that I've got somewhere now.



Shivers":2tjnrgyp said:


> I liked that --well done very good-full of humour,---now heres what else you need to do widen the door way so you can fit in a big reclining chair/& put up a strong tv shelf for those times that you are in the doghouse.
> 
> oh and a mini fridge as well.



I run a small IT company from home too, so I have an little 4-man office attached to the house, complete with reclining seats, large screens, kettle, fridge, microwave and ice-maker - I'm well covered for dog-house situations.



Buckeye":2tjnrgyp said:


> One thing though, I am afraid if I had a double garage the workshop would be there not the shed. A bit of rain won't hurt the cars.



The garage is still full of 'junk' from the last house which we're slowly in the process of selling - Once I get rid of the big american-style fridge, I've got a bit of space in there for a workbench... but I do like having somewhere for the 'good' car to live. Getting into the longer-term (cash-permitting) plan... The bit of the garden beyond the shed/workshop is pretty-much dead space. I'm planning on extending the shed to about 7 times it's existing size (making it L-Shaped at the same time) which would leave the current setup as a finishing area.. or possibly electronics area - I'm design/make the odd PCB here and there - I designed/installed a home automation for my last house. ( http://home.org.uk/PICBoard.php ) 



Gary H":2tjnrgyp said:


> Hmm, there's something missing though...what is it....I can't quite put my finger on...Oh yes. That's it. Dust and shavings!!!! Time to get down to some serious wood butchery. No excuses now :lol:
> Gary



I shall be out there promptly at 8PM - Right after baby-bed-time.


----------



## Dave S (12 Jan 2007)

Excellent! I agree with Lord Nibbo - a great demonstration of what can be achieved in such a small space. 

My first workshop was approx 2/3 the size of yours so the patio was pressed into use when the weather allowed. Despite the shortage of space I managed to produce a double bed, wardrobe, bedside tables and a desk. And whenever I hankered after something bigger I used to think of all those photos in Good Woodworking of Steve Maskery doing glue-ups on his patio. If it was good enough for him it was certainly good enough for me.

Thanks for the tour!

Dave (off to browse the home-automation link)


----------



## greggy (13 Jan 2007)

hi fecn, nice job you done there mate, looks a bit like mine 13x7 but when i can figure how to post piccis i will. a real insperation. :wink:


----------



## martlewis (13 Jan 2007)

ByronBlack":ejifc7bo said:


> HI Fecn,
> 
> As an in-progress builder myself it's geat to see what you achieved with the space availabe, and it gets me thinking of idea's for the interior of my own and also wondering if I should insulate my floor - thanks for taking the time to post, excellent job!



Byron, if it helps I'm almost finished re-vamping my shop. Have insulated walls and ceiling. The floor is joists, waterproof membrane, and then t&g chipboard loft flooring. Plenty of air circulation under the floor but it's plents warm enough. The DPM and additional layer of flooring seems to have helped, insulation in my case isn't necessary.

Fecn, very nice. Excellent use of space.

Martin.

p.s. Will post my tour also in the next week or so.


----------



## ByronBlack (13 Jan 2007)

Martin,

Thanks for the advice ref: floor insulation. Like yours, mine is floor joists, membrane, then ply - I then intend to have a layer of underlay foam and then laminate wood - so I was hoping that would be enough, and you have confirmed that for me


----------



## martlewis (13 Jan 2007)

Make sure the laminate floor is good and solid if you have any heavy machines. The only reason I originally put the chipboard flooring over the original was that I have most machines on wheels and the wheels were damaging the shed floor. Having said that, it was a "shed floor", made with the same t&g they used for the walls!


----------



## Escudo (14 Jan 2007)

nice one fecn. my worksop is a little smaller than yours...10 x 8. I will have to do some pictures for all the gang on here to. 

 Esc.


----------



## bobgoldson (10 Mar 2007)

Hi fecn
Excellent thread and a good job
I am currently trying to convert a building that has been used for 30 years to house goats into a workshop - one snag is that we still have one aged goat and a few bantams inhabiting it !!. So until the fateful day arrives when we are goat-free I am beginning building from the other end.
I am digging out the floor at present to gain some height with the intention of putting in joists and an 18mm ply floor, insulating the walls and cladding with 7mm ply, installing a consumer unit ,sockets and lights.
Plenty to be getting on with but a definite benefit of redundancy and earlier than expected retirement.


----------



## Fecn (17 Mar 2008)

I thought I might as well add a couple more pics to this thread.. even though it's very old now...

I did get around to sorting out the lift-up flap in the end.






It was quite heavy and inconvenient so I added some gas-lift struts that a friend of mine got from a scrap yard for me. 





Old hard drives contain some really strong magnets - They're great for tool storage...





Here's my rather pathetic wall-of-tools - Not a patch on some of the forum members, but it's slowly improving.


----------



## Digit (18 Mar 2008)

No workshop is ever large enough Fecn and no workshop is ever too small.
It's amazing what you can build with the shed door open! :lol: 

Roy.


----------



## wizer (18 Mar 2008)

the flip up shelter is genius


----------



## OPJ (19 Mar 2008)

Yes, that shelter does show very smart thinking indeed.

Plenty of fresh air and plenty of natural daylight.


----------

